# Time for an upgrade



## crzylee (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys, been lurking on this site for a while and decided to go ahead and register.  

I currently have a New Braunfels Bandera smoker and I think I have used it so much I have almost killed it.  One good point of advice for this unit is it's not made for transport.  This brings me to my reason for posting, I am looking to upgrade to a new smoker.  

I don't do competitions as of now but maybe in the near future I might.  I mainly do backyard smoking and occasionaly travel to friends houses and setup camp there.  I have enjoyed my smoker and really like the design, but I have to babysit it too much and its not very fuel efficient.  

Since I have gotten used to the side firebox smokers I'm thinking I want to go back with that, but I have also seen my cousin use the Backwoods Party at Memphis in May but don't want to drop $1200 on one.  Rugged and durable is a must because of the few times I take it to other places. 

Looking for suggestions and input from y'all.  What do y'all use or what would you get for your next smoker?

Thanks.

Lee


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, good luck on selecting your next smoker. II moved your thread to roll cal so that everyone can give you a warm welcome.


----------



## olewarthog (Feb 17, 2010)

One thing you will find in offsets is there seems to be a gap between the $150-$250 models & the over $1000 types.  Unless you find a good used one on Craigs List, you are most likely going to have to spend $1200-$1500 for a top quality & durable offset.

You asked what I would get for my next smoker? That's easy. A Lang!

http://www.pigroast.com/48pages/model48p.htm


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Lee.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## schmoke (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome to SMF Lee.  There's an awful lot to learn here.  

Good luck in your smoker research.  As for me, I like my CG Super Pro w/sfb just fine - especially after the mods suggested on this forum.  However, I'm not planning on doing any competitions.


----------



## meateater (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## jak757 (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome to SMF -- it's a great place!

I'm still very new, but I read and research a lot.  While I have not actually seen a Horizon smoker, they do look like an upgrade from what you  (and I) have.  They have a backyard model under 800, and another just under $1000.  I am pretty sure I read about them first on here....perhaps someone with more knowledge on these can add some help.

Link below shows what they have.

http://www.horizonbbqsmokersstore.co...ers/Categories


Good luck!


----------



## jdt (Feb 17, 2010)

welcome to the SMF

check out this guy

http://www.bellfab.com/

his 24 x 36 inch offset is $450 out of 5/16 steel, one guy on this forum got his shipped to chicago for about $200, $650 for the 24 x 48 with a single door and $700 for double doors, he will do most mods you would like for little or nothing most times.

You don't have to spend $1000 + to get a heavy gauge pit

here is the 24 x 36

http://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l399/bellfab/CIMG1136.jpg


----------



## seenred (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello Lee, and welcome to the forums!  Glad you joined us.  Looks like you're getting lots of good advice.  Good luck with your search for your next pit.


----------



## crzylee (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, such great responses.  Thanks guys, I will look at all the links y'all have provided and see what I can come up with.  

As I said before, I love cooking with my current setup and I have been successful in smoking 6 butts and 2 racks of ribs all at one time.  Very challenging to keep them rotated but it was fun, and everything came out terrific.  

I am skeptical of the long smokers versus the stand up ones, thinking that the meat next to the firebox will cook faster than the meat at the other end.  I guess you could say that I might run into the same problem with a stand up smoker also, and would have to shuffle the meat around in either setup.  

Mainly I BBQ pulled pork and ribs.  I have done chicken before and am anxious to try a brisket (have one in the freezer ready to thaw).  I don't foresee me doing more than 6 butts, but I don't want the smoker to be crowded with 6 in there.

Are the long smokers more favored for home use over the stand up smokers?


Thanks for everyone's input thus far!


----------



## olewarthog (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm guessing by long smokers you mean horizontal offsets. Most low end offsets do need some type of baffle to help distribute heat evenly. There are many ways to do this -- metal baffles or tuning plates; water pans, etc.

The higher end offsets like the Langs are reverse flow where there is a metal plate covering the firebox opening that runs the length of the cooking chamber. The heat must travel under the plate & rise into the cooking areas at the end opposite the fire box. The exhaust stack is on the firebox side of the cooking chamber so the air draft pulls the heat & smoke across the cooking grates. Since no direct heat is entering the cooking chamber, the temps are balanced from end to end eliminating the need to have to constantly rotate your meats.

I have an inexpensive offset - Chargriller - & use the charcoal tray in the cooking chamber as a baffle. I can get temps within 10 degrees from left side to right side so I hardly ever have to rotate the meat.


----------



## crzylee (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, I did mean horizontal 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  That makes sense to make a baffle, never thought of that.   By reading a few of these replies the horizontal smokers are the way to go then.  

I have thought about trying to build one vs. buying one, my neighbor is a welder and has told me I could bribe him with BBQ for services 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but wasn't sure if it would be any cheaper after the cost of steel to build vs. buy.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 17, 2010)

Jackson to Houston is about 440 miles there are several great Pit mfg in that area, start with Gator pits


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 17, 2010)

First off welcome Lee to *SMF*. It sounds like you are well on your way to be an outstanding new member of this fine site. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## crzylee (Feb 17, 2010)

@ deltadude I like the way the 2nd pic looks. I'll check out that site you linked this evening and see what they have to offer.

@ balli Thanks for the welcome!  I have been using my current smoker for about 3 years now and have learned all the quirks on it (esp. cooking in cold weather).

Next time I pull my smoker out to cook I'll grab the camera and snap some pictures for y'all.


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 18, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## crzylee (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks guys for the warm welcomes!  Still trying to decide what I want to upgrade to :D   decisions, decisions, decisions!


----------



## crzylee (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey guys, was looking around and I know cheaper isn't always better, but at the current time I'm not sure I can / want to drop $800+ into a smoker.  I am sure in the long run I will regret doing it, but what are opinions of the New Braunfels smokers from Academy Sports?

Here is a link for one I looked at on their site but haven't looked at the store yet.  Seems to be heavy duty, but I know you get what you pay for too.


----------



## donnylove (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm not able to reach the bellfab web page.  Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 18, 2010)

_*Howdy & welcome to  the SMF!!*_


----------



## treegje (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Lee, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## crzylee (Mar 3, 2010)

After looking at Gator Pits website, I think I am falling in love with their Party model.  I really want a smoker that I can put 6 - 8 boston butts on and still have room for a couple of racks of ribs for lunch.  Usually when I fire up my smoker I make some phone calls and friends and neighbors bring food to cook.

As much as I like the way the Party Gator looks, I don't think I am ready to drop $1500 on it.  Does anyone else have any good suggestions on where to go to look for something similar?  Or is anyone upgrading and wanting to sell their older one?


----------



## deltadude (Mar 3, 2010)

You already listed the New Braunfels Longhorn Smoker, you may want to consider to pay the extra $100 and get the OLD COUNTRY 20-IN. HEAVY DUTY SMOKER

Here is their actual website for that smoker, it is made from 1/4" steal and they normally sell for $900.  I'm sure there are features left out of the Academy Sports model, you might want to call them and ask what is the differences.


----------



## crzylee (Mar 3, 2010)

Just at the rough looks, the one from Academy is longer than the one from the website, and also has larger wheels.   

Although the wheels don't matter much to me; whatever smoker I get, I am going to attempt to mount it to its own trailer to make it more portable.


Thanks for the links, I'll try to give them a call and find out all the differences.


----------



## garyt (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, lots of info to be found here, friends also.
I have a Lang 48 Mobile, and love it, hook it up and go. Maybe more than you want to spend but will easily last a couple lifetimes


----------



## crzylee (Mar 3, 2010)

As much as I would love to have it, I think my eyes and taste are bigger than my wallet and budget!  I don't want to go cheap and have to replace it every 2 or 3 years.  I would like to buy good quality on a budget price (I know it probably doesn't exist on my budget) and let it last 7 - 10 years.


----------



## smoke itif ya got it (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard. So much to learn here.


----------



## sprayking (Mar 3, 2010)

Lee,  I am watching this thread because I am in the exact same boat as you. I've seen and read alot about the char griller, WSM, and such and I also wanted to get a good 1/4" thick offset for a good price. I know the steel prices and have a welder but I want quality hinges and cuts and such. So whats wrong with the New Braunfels 399$ model? it is 1/4" steel right? or no?  I had a older one years ago but the one you posted from academy looks more sturdy.     If I cant find something at a good price I will have to get the char griller and do all of the mods.


----------



## crzylee (Mar 4, 2010)

The one from Academy looks to be 1/4" I just haven't put my hands on it yet.  Not sure if my local store has it.  That might be the way to go, I want to make sure whatever smoker I get will hold enough food.  As I said earlier its not uncommon for me to throw 6 - 8 butts on or 6+ racks of ribs.


----------



## jdt (Mar 4, 2010)

Academy formerly had this smoker as the OK Joes Longhorn, there is a massive thread about them on this forum. They were always at best 11 gauge sheetmetal, usually 12 gauge, the old country pits are good when you get one of the real ones in texas and pay big money, the ones at academy are between 10 and 11 gauge sheetmetal and slightly better than the one you linked IMO. If you plan on mounting it on a trailer you really need to talk to Bellfab, his 24 x 36 is $450 with legs wheels and t handle, if you lost the legs, wheels and handle could probably get it to your house for $450 or less. His thinnest gauge material is 5/16, pits that will last a lifetime.

http://www.bellfab.com/


----------



## foreverirish (Mar 4, 2010)

I was in the same situation as you. I didnt want a BBQ that i had to replace every couple years, and i didn't want to go over a 1,000. Here is what i got.


http://www.amazon.com/Medina-River-O.../dp/B002VLZTXO


----------



## crzylee (Mar 5, 2010)

That looks good.  How well does it hold temp?  Whats the most food you have put on it?

I e-mailed bellfab, I will see what he can come up with and make a decision.   Thanks for everyone's input on this.  I never dreamed I would get this much response.


----------



## crzylee (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I got a reply from Bellfab, and he said he built a smoker for a guy on a different form for $650 2 years ago.  The new price would be $750, but he was sending me to the other forum for a picture.  I just registered and will post up mainly because I don't want to sift through thousands of posts to try and find a picture.   If / when I do find the picture I will post it here.


----------



## jdt (Mar 5, 2010)

here is a SMF members, his pics are way better than mine

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75829


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75834


mine

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74625

there is another guy here that has a 24 x 48 double door with stoker

his name is rlbloxom here, but I don't think he ever did any pictures on this forum, there are bellfab pits represented on most forums


----------



## crzylee (Mar 5, 2010)

Man thats awesome!  and an even better price!  I e-mailed Bellfab back to see what he can quote me.  I told him I wanted slide out racks and didn't need legs or wheels, just maybe some bracing where I can weld to a trailer.


----------



## crzylee (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, so he wanted me to call him, but I got his voicemail.  Anxious to see what he can do for me.


----------



## crzylee (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I just got off the phone with him and I am now on the order list!!!

Got the 24 x 48 and he said it will about 3 - 4 weeks out before he can get started on it, and then 3 day build time so I can't wait!!


----------



## crzylee (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys, who do y'all recommend for shipping a grill?  I was thinking I could get it shipped for under $200 using a discount through my local Jeep club, but they quoted me $300.  I looked at FedEx and it was going to be $1600  OUCH!

I was told the smoker weighs about 900 lbs, and its worth it to me to pay the $300 to ship versus driving 9 hours One Way to pick it up.


----------



## sprayking (Mar 10, 2010)

take a picture of it and post it on Uship.com,  You will get a reply from someone who can freight it for you.  shouldnt be that much.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 10, 2010)

Jackson Mississippi to Atlanta Georgia is 382 miles 6 hour drive.  Hell in Calif. we drive that far for dinner.  Leave at 4am you will be seasoning your smoker at 6pm.  Do you really want to trust your new toy to someone that doesn't care.


----------



## crzylee (Mar 10, 2010)

I really don't but the smoker isn't in Atlanta.  Its in Tulsa Oklahoma, that is a 9 hour trip from here.


----------



## crzylee (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks, I will check them out.


----------



## crzylee (Mar 10, 2010)

UShip preliminary quotes are between $600 and $1600


----------



## jdt (Mar 10, 2010)

In the past I have seen craigslist adds for bellfabs in atlanta, email Craig back and see if he knows someone there or what, I was in the same boat, des moines area to tulsa and back is around 1000 miles, jackson to tulsa is just a touch more, luckily I had a buddy in springfield MO where I could hole up for the night so I took two days to get it done, even with a 10-13 mpg big block dually it was way cheaper for me to drive after it. I never really checked any of the LTL/hotshot carriers but the cheapest road carrier I found wanted $500 or so to bring it.


----------



## crzylee (Mar 23, 2010)

Well I got a shipping quote from UShip.com for $179 so I am very pleased there.  Craig called me today and said he is starting to work on my smoker now, and it will be ready for pickup on Monday.  Can't wait to start smoking something, I have a few racks of ribs waiting!!  Hopefully I can get it mounted to a trailer before Easter, if so I will be posting some QView for y'all to enjoy.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I just switched from a horizontal w/ firebox to a Weber Smokey Mountain 22". I can tell you it is super easy, very fuel efficient, still has a ton of room, and works like a champ. On one load of the charcoal ring it ran for 9+ hours  at 250° and I only had to adjust the vents once.... that's it! No adding fuel, no stirring coals, no fuss, no muss!


----------



## crzylee (Mar 23, 2010)

I can't wait to see how much more fuel efficient this new smoker is going to be versus my NB Bandera without mods was.  Next order of business will probably be a charcoal basket, but I will see what this looks like when I get it.


----------



## crzylee (Apr 6, 2010)

Smoker was delivered today!  I had to go to the UPS hub to pick it up because they didn't have a truck with a lift gate on it.  No biggie but I really think I am going to enjoy my new toy :)

I'll get my good camera out when I get home and take some pictures.  Going to a friends house this weekend to see about making a trailer for it.  

I need some good gauges for it, any recommendations on where to get it?


----------



## crzylee (Apr 7, 2010)

Smoker pictures.  Craig did a great job.


----------



## bbrock (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome to SMF..Good luck finding your new Smoker..


----------



## crzylee (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, I think I have found a good one now.


----------

